# GPS essentials



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive been contemplating buying a handheld gps until a mate said 'why don't u just get an app?'. So I did. I downloaded 'gps essentials' for free on android, and found it can do everything I need, ie type in co-ords to go to waypoints, mark your own waypoints and navigate to and from spots. I had this waterproof pouch on a lanyard that I bought from ebay ages ago for $2 and now I have a gps. You can purchse maps etc for the app but its nots really necessary for me, only really need the numbers.
Definitely a cheap way out for gps, plus you have ur mobile handy in a waterproof case.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

This might seem a silly question, but if I have a waypoint/marker in this app or Navionics, how can I show my current map location in real time along with the marker, so I can navigate to it?

I can't work out how to do this in Navionics or Google maps.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

on this app, you just click on the compass which will give you a direction to follow, plus a dashboard with eta, speed, distance etc. If you press the dot inside a circle (gps symbol) it will show your location on the map. does that help?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

yep and then press track...new track...then it will record your days adventure etc ;-)


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigdyl said:


> on this app, you just click on the compass which will give you a direction to follow, plus a dashboard with eta, speed, distance etc. If you press the dot inside a circle (gps symbol) it will show your location on the map. does that help?


Just tried that. Apparently my phone doesn't have a built in magnetic compass, so that won't work unfortunately.


----------

